# Tromba de Água/Tornado Madeira 22-02-2009



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2009 às 21:00)

Boa noite pessoal,

O meu irmão regressou de uns dias na Madeira com esta bela foto:







À primeira vista parece-me uma tromba de água, mas não deu para ver se estava a tocar na água, ou se já estava em terra.
O que acham?


----------



## Minho (25 Fev 2009 às 21:19)

Boas fotos 

Não e fácil de perceber se chega a tocar no solo mas é provável e perfeitamente normal que se tenha formado no mar e tenha chegado a tocar terra. Qual era os sentido da nuvens para terra ou para o mar?


----------



## Brigantia (25 Fev 2009 às 22:35)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> O meu irmão regressou de uns dias na Madeira com esta bela foto:
> 
> ...



Grande registo

De facto não é perceptivel se toca o solo ou água mas mesmo assim é um grande registo.

Bela funnel could


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2009 às 23:59)

É um bom e raro registo, sim senhor. Sabes indicar com mais precisão (tipo num mapa do google earth) onde foi visto e a que horas em concreto? O EXIF das fotos originais têm essa info, se a câmara estiver bem configurada, claro está! .

A mim, pelo menos no momento das fotos, parece-me ser apenas uma funnel cloud.

O brigado pela partilha deste momento sempre fabuloso. Aqueles funis exercem um fascínio imenso sem dúvida.


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2009 às 09:50)

Bem capturado, obrigado pela partilha!

Certo é que se trata de funnel cloud, quanto ao resto será necessário ver o sentido do movimento e se terá ou não tocado no chão (pelas fotos não me parece, no instante da captura...).

Imagem sem dúvida muito bem conseguida


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 11:52)

Ena pá, isso é que é um irmão que pensa em ti  belos registo.


----------



## João Soares (26 Fev 2009 às 12:08)

Isso é que é tar no momento certo à hora certa 

Excelentes fotos que faz disso um bom registo da nossa ilha Madeira, com um/a bom/boa tornado/tromba d'água


----------



## jpmartins (26 Fev 2009 às 16:42)

Mas que belo registo que o teu irmão fez


----------



## Luis França (26 Fev 2009 às 16:54)

Parece-me que a fotografia foi tirada dum miradouro, na costa norte, pois vê-se a Penha d'Águia (em 1º plano) e a Ponta de São Lourenço ao fundo, no sentido Oeste para Leste. E, talvez a _funnel cloud_ esteja na zona do Caniçal (já na costa Sul).

O Rog poderá indicar melhor a zona.


----------



## Z13 (26 Fev 2009 às 17:53)

Excelente foto!!!    


Isso é que é estar atento ao que nos rodeia!!!





Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z


----------



## thunderboy (26 Fev 2009 às 17:57)

Excelente tromba de água/tornado/funnel cloud, etc...
Então e quem é que vai pôr essa preciosidade no ESSL?


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2009 às 18:00)

Fantástico registo, este!! Parabéns! No local certo, à hora certa!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2009 às 22:12)

A foto foi tirada perto das 18:45h, na estrada para Santana, num miradouro, no local que o Luis França referiu. As nuvens estavam a dirigir-se do mar para terra.


----------



## profgeo (26 Fev 2009 às 22:55)

belas fotos.... mas este evento foi mesmo esta semana?!?!!?!?
o tempo esteve mesmo quente, e um pouco instavel aqui.... mas mesmo assim boas fotos.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2009 às 23:04)

profgeo disse:


> belas fotos.... mas este evento foi mesmo esta semana?!?!!?!?
> o tempo esteve mesmo quente, e um pouco instavel aqui.... mas mesmo assim boas fotos.



Foi no passado fim-de-semana sim. Eu aqui nos Algarves a tentar apanhar um tornado há uma série de tempo, e o meu irmão vai uns dias à Madeira e tira logo uma foto duma funnel cloud!!!


----------



## profgeo (27 Fev 2009 às 23:48)

:L

bem a madeira o ano passado e este ano e so eventos meteorologicos bastante interessantes..... já no ano passado houve alguns aqui na Madeira. mas parabens pelas fotos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Fev 2009 às 01:00)

boas

mais umas belas imagens  , cada vez mais e com o avançar da tecnologia vamos ter sempre a mão alguma coisa para poder registar estes momentos, nada nos escapará  

abraços


----------



## Rog (28 Fev 2009 às 22:17)

Bem apanhado
Já agora seria possível precisares o dia e hora do evento? 
Pretendia cruzar dados da hora do evento a verificar se ocorreu algo de especial na zona.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Fev 2009 às 22:31)

Rog disse:


> Bem apanhado
> Já agora seria possível precisares o dia e hora do evento?
> Pretendia cruzar dados da hora do evento a verificar se ocorreu algo de especial na zona.



Dia 22-02-2009, às 18.45h (aproximadamente)!


----------

